# Chemotherapy and Metronomic Chemotherapy



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Good afternoon, 

Can anyone please share their experiences with their GR's tolerance/success of chemotherapy and metronomic (baby) chemotherapy? These were our options presented today along with Option #3: pred/Benadryl/famotidine for metastatic mast cell neoplasia.

Best, 

Amberbark


----------

